# BREAKING NEWS: NEW YORK FLAVOUR BAN PAUSED PENDING LITIGATION



## Hooked (4/10/19)

https://vaperanger.com/blogs/news/new-york-state-flavor-ban-paused

"STATEMENT FROM THE VAPOR TECHNOLOGY ASSOCIATION ABOUT NEW YORK STATE APPELLATE DIVISION DECISION

*This afternoon, the New York State Appellate Division granted a temporary restraining order in the lawsuit brought by the Vapor Technology Association, Benevolent ELiquids Inc., and Perfection Vapes, regarding the proposed flavor ban in New York State, which was set to be enforced tomorrow, October 4, 2019.* The Order entered by four appellate judges ruled that the State is “temporarily enjoined and prevented from enforcing” the flavor ban until a ruling on the motion for a preliminary injunction is determined. That motion is scheduled to be heard on October 18, 2019.

[...]

Message taken from Vapor Technology email blast courtesy of Demand Vape

At approximately 1:00PM Eastern Standard Time our team confirmed with the New York State Department of Health; that the impending flavor ban has been temporarily suspended. This is due to a recent case filed against New York State through a federal court in Albany. The case is still ongoing and not much information has been provided. So far we've heard a few excerpts from people familiar with the case and have confirmed this with the NYS Health Department.

People familiar with the case say the federal judge has asked the state to produce evidence that deaths from vaping contaminated and black market THC products are related to flavors, specifically the banning of flavors. At this point this is all the information we know. We will keep you updated as we became made aware of new information.

Edit: Information found from Twitter user @ECIGAttorney, reposted from a live video that appeared on Facebook week of September 30th 2019."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

I take my atty off to the Americans for their fighting spirit!!!

Holding thumbs, all other fingers and toes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

That website https://vaperanger.com has an ambiguous name . Is it Vape Ranger or Vaper Anger?
I'm sure it *was *Vape Ranger, but now it could be Vaper Anger!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

